# Denver: Early Season Trip-Wkd Nov 9th-11th



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

Heyo - 

Got super-frustrated with summer and booked an intensive trip from NYC to Denver Colorado the other day. 

I work duringt the week so I would leave NYC on Friday eve getting into Denver at about 12. I could stay either near the airport or make it to a resort via a rental car. Seems like I could get to one within 2 hours - particularly on a late night, empty highway drive. I am a decent driver and can stand night drives so long as my GPS is humming. 

I am looking for any partners for the trip - we can split the car and potentially the room. My plan is to get in at 12 Friday and leave back to NYC on the Sunday red-eye so it is possible to hold the room over until Monday and have a place to crash after boarding on Sunday. Things are pretty open and flights are cheap and my goal is to spend as little dough as possible to keep the rest of the season active but I know that I cannot wait for another weak season on the East, I am on the hunt!

I am open to hit any resort within 3 hours of Denver for the best conditions possible. This is going to happen anyway but if you are interested in the adventure let me know.

Couple of factors you should know about me: I am a working professional in IT/Project Mgt, am Pro-Party with pretty flexible tolerance so long as you're not an abusive alcoholic - and even then, I would be fine but wouldnt want to be in a car or hotel with you. 

More stats have me as an Afro-American Male, 45 basically considered open-minded, fun and relatively intelligent. Definitely strongly considered an intermediate-advanced boarder or skier. Medium-hard core but depends on a lot of factors, usually wont do stupid dares but definitely not afraid on risk and confident in my abilities. No formal back country experience or training but did the backside of KT-22 at Squaw a few years ago. Weak but a start. 

Much much more active on steeps than park, I ride relatively seriously and fine on <double> black runs unless it is icy moguls but will likely try and be mellow the first time out on season.

Music-wise:  Dubstep over techno. Three Six Mafia over Jazzy J. Scientist over Bob Marley. Zep over Metallica. No Country and Western or Sports Shows. Would prefer silence over stupid chatter unless the chatter is funny and a damn decent wingman even though I am happily married (cough, cough). So on that end, I'd like to come back in one piece but definitely looking to cook something up in Denver the weekend of the 9th. 

Even if you live in Denver and need a ride out somewhere that could be an option, this will be my first time in Denver so any advice or tips for where to go in Early Season (ABasin, Loveland, Breck, Wolf?) would be great.

Sorry to right the book but figured I would add it all in. If you are interested, let me know.

Thanks and only a few more weeks to go! Laters :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd holler atcha, live here, will be riding, but sorry don't ride weekends.

I was just checking...looks like Breck opens that weekend so u can probably go wherever you want. Last year it sucked opening weekend. The year before that it opened with like 2' of pow....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bad planning. You could get lucky, but you'll most likely be riding crowded as fuck WROD.

You'll only do opening weekend out here once.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Bad planning. You could get lucky, but you'll most likely be riding crowded as fuck WROD.
> 
> You'll only do opening weekend out here once.


Actually now that you mention it, Abasin will be really chill that weekend.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek more often than naught has the best conditions around then. I wouldn't plan on it, but watch what the season is doing. It's about a 5 hour drive from Denver to get there. Look for lodging in South Fork or Pagosa Springs.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Denver - Nov*

Thanks Guys - Yes, I was thinking between Breck and A-Basin. 

I hate weekend riding as well but had the jones and have been sucking on my surfboard. I totally figure it will be crowded but will have the same story on the Ice-Coast. Since never been skiing there I figure I'll hit the area early and see what I like cause I can return back in the season. (Flight from NYC was only $213 RT)

Hoping for something epic but will cancel last minute if there's bare dryness. Worst case, I'll look for head shops in Breck ha ha ha 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i70 dispensary crawl!


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Wolf Creek more often than naught has the best conditions around then. I wouldn't plan on it, but watch what the season is doing. It's about a 5 hour drive from Denver to get there. Look for lodging in South Fork or Pagosa Springs.


I was going to say the same thing. Flights to Durango or the Springs aren't too much more(from FL, anyway). Both cut the drive time. I haven't been but plan to go early season with a buddy in Denver. 

Bruce, 
Did you book already? I would be sketch getting tickets this far out for early season. BTW, what's an "abusive" alcoholic? Sort of subjective.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Long-term weather outlooks are always sketchy, but they're predicting a big early season for the San Juans. Just sayin'. Wolf Creek could be good.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

Kapn.K said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Flights to Durango or the Springs aren't too much more(from FL, anyway). Both cut the drive time. I haven't been but plan to go early season with a buddy in Denver.
> 
> Bruce,
> Did you book already? I would be sketch getting tickets this far out for early season. BTW, what's an "abusive" alcoholic? Sort of subjective.


Hey - yeah, I booked it on Jet Blue just because they were having a special and I couldnt decide between VT, SLC or CO - last travel date for the promo was 11/14 so I made the commitment. Can easily change it up. I think just knowing I have it baked it provides some comfort. 

And being a somewhat an abusive alcoholic myself I figure one is enough for the trip although I'd be on good behavior if I am drivin'. I'll check out those Springs/Durango flights too.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Long-term weather outlooks are always sketchy, but they're predicting a big early season for the San Juans. Just sayin'. Wolf Creek could be good.


Thanks for the tip - I just made a rationale for visiting Amarillo, TX for work which may place me in range to Wolf. Ideas, ideas, ideas! Thanks!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

So you booked the trip and are looking for people to join in? I am thinking december, but i'll re read your novel and see how it seems


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

bassholic said:


> So you booked the trip and are looking for people to join in? I am thinking december, but i'll re read your novel and see how it seems


Yeah, looking for joiners - in two sentences or less! Clearly speculatin' at this point...


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you decide on Wolf or Durango, let me know...down to meet some new people. Both locations are about 4 to 4 1/2hrs away from me. I don't drink so I can drive pretty much any where. Wolf has awesome condition and get dump on regularly (rode on day 2 of one the earliest opening day), kinda boring after sun goes down...Durango is a full resort experience, fun night life.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Got it on Wolf/Durango*



abqmike37 said:


> If you decide on Wolf or Durango, let me know...down to meet some new people. Both locations are about 4 to 4 1/2hrs away from me. I don't drink so I can drive pretty much any where. Wolf has awesome condition and get dump on regularly (rode on day 2 of one the earliest opening day), kinda boring after sun goes down...Durango is a full resort experience, fun night life.


Hey, yeah I have a new interest in the area but doubt I'll book the miles from Denver down there but honestly if there was something going on there and not CO, I'd switch. Fingers crossed but I think I saw A-basin's summit night temps at 27degree which is giving some minimal comfort at this point. 

Breck opens the day I arrive on 11/9...which could be good to release some outflow away from A-Basin??? Dunno:dunno:


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

im definitely up for meeting up. I like to ride A-basin more than most.as said before on here it should be quieter especially since brek opens that day. i live between denver and boulder. early travel is a must, i hate the I70 crawl at 8-9am, id rather get their early and wait for first chair.


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

BruceWard said:


> Hey, yeah I have a new interest in the area but doubt I'll book the miles from Denver down there but honestly if there was something going on there and not CO, I'd switch. Fingers crossed but I think I saw A-basin's summit night temps at 27degree which is giving some minimal comfort at this point.
> 
> Breck opens the day I arrive on 11/9...which could be good to release some outflow away from A-Basin??? Dunno:dunno:


I just saw some posting on Facebook that couple of places got some dusting. So, I'm open to travel...got some paid vacation time that needs to burn off or I won't accumulate anymore time next year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BruceWard said:


> Breck opens the day I arrive on 11/9...which could be good to release some outflow away from A-Basin??? Dunno:dunno:


Actually yes, absolutely. 

A-Basin is only crowded before/after the other resorts open/close, and on the major holiday/tourist/weekends. Especially that first weekend Breck opens - A-Basin will be empty. 

If its epic and dumping Loveland pass will be closed and you'll have to drive around on i70 through the tunnel (no big deal).


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> If its epic and dumping Loveland pass will be closed and you'll have to drive around on i70 through the tunnel (no big deal).


There was a powder day last year (I know right ?) where Loveland pass was closed. I decided to make the trip around using I-70, and Holy Shit ! There was maybe 50 cars total around 10:30  Felt like a had the place mostly to myself. Granted it was a weekday also


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

sponger606 said:


> im definitely up for meeting up. I like to ride A-basin more than most.as said before on here it should be quieter especially since brek opens that day. i live between denver and boulder. early travel is a must, i hate the I70 crawl at 8-9am, id rather get their early and wait for first chair.


I seriously doubt you are going to have the I70 crawl on November 9th. That is the last thing I worry about that time of year. Now a month later with frequent storms and maybe. Generally speaking though the I70 shit show doesn't really start up until just before or right at the holidays. Then it's shit show city until April.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Bruce, let's talk my friend.
Shoot me a PM with best contact info.
I've got a couple questions for ya and keeping tabs on forum threads is always tough for me.
Thx.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Checking In*



--bigtime-- said:


> Bruce, let's talk my friend.
> Shoot me a PM with best contact info.
> I've got a couple questions for ya and keeping tabs on forum threads is always tough for me.
> Thx.


Big Time, indeed, I'll send over my contacts. Still planning on the trip and checked A-Basin's webcam to see this:

Arapahoe Basin Ski Area | Web Cams

Last time I checked there was nothing so not sure if this is really new or they're just recycling old pix, which I doubt.

So things are looking up!:thumbsup:


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

BruceWard said:


> Big Time, indeed, I'll send over my contacts. Still planning on the trip and checked A-Basin's webcam to see this:
> 
> Arapahoe Basin Ski Area | Web Cams
> 
> ...


that is fresh from today (17th sept)
check out http://www.facebook.com/ArapahoeBasinSkiArea


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's nice to see the snow. The temps are cooling off. This snow will all be melted (good thing). Hopefully, the storms don't start for real until November. That would be rather ideal.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I went over to frisco this morning and it was coming down pretty good on vail pass. Probably 2-3". It was melting fast though. Air temp was only 31..... By now it's well above freezing


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*CO Snow*

From the ice coast, it is all so cool to see. Breck posted a first snow video on their site as well.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

It's only my second year here, when does A-basin normally open up?

I have the opening dates for the others written down on a notebook. This is my first year buying a pass and I can't wait to use the shit out of it.

Last year I hit Keystone and Breck 3-4 times each and Vail 1-2 times. This year, I want to spread the love 

Is there anywhere to get a mid day report on how crowded each resort is? In case I want to shuffle to a different spot


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Heres your Midday report

Keystone and Breck: crowded

Abasin and Loveland: not crowded

Copper and WP: in between if you know where to go even on crowded days tons of these mountains are empty, sorta true for anywhere but...

Last year Loveland and Abasin opened mid-Oct, but it was early and shitty for the rest of the year. This year it really isn't cooling off yet in the forecast, so maybe late Oct, by early Nov should be rolling.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

biocmp said:


> It's only my second year here, when does A-basin normally open up?
> 
> I have the opening dates for the others written down on a notebook. This is my first year buying a pass and I can't wait to use the shit out of it.
> 
> ...


A Basin opened mid October last year. It all depends on how much snow they get. You can check webcams for each resort to tell how crowded it is.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, I haven't been to loveland or Abasin yet.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Diggin A-Basin's Webcam shots today*

Pics from WebCams from A-Basin are making me happy :thumbsup:


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*A-Basin is open - whoo hoo*

Seems like they opened today officially - limited runs but who cares; season is on! :laugh:


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm thinking about driving up next weekend to get in a couple laps.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

abqmike37 said:


> I'm thinking about driving up next weekend to get in a couple laps.


Hey - definitely let me know how it works out. Keystone & Copper opens Nov 2 and Breck will be open by the 9th. I'm actually strongly considering a run at Copper so I can take a training session at Woodward. 

Good luck if you go!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BruceWard said:


> Hey - definitely let me know how it works out. Keystone & Copper opens Nov 2 and Breck will be open by the 9th. I'm actually strongly considering a run at Copper so I can take a training session at Woodward.
> 
> Good luck if you go!


People have their favorites, but Copper is as good as any mountain within a couple hours, it is a great, fun, diverse mountain! My favorite in CO, but I haven't been south of i70 yet.

Also, Woodward is unparalleled if you want to pay for training and progress. If I were spending money on a lesson, I'd go take it at Woodward Copper regardless if my season pass was for elsewhere.


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

BruceWard said:


> Hey - definitely let me know how it works out. Keystone & Copper opens Nov 2 and Breck will be open by the 9th. I'm actually strongly considering a run at Copper so I can take a training session at Woodward.
> 
> Good luck if you go!


I might hold off on going up to A Basin, if you are looking hitting up Woodard. I have been wanting to get in a training session since two years ago and didn't get a chance to do so yet. Friends that I ride with doesn't believe in pay training to speed up progression, at least not in park riding.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Woodward*

On Woodward, I'm old and already broke my neck snowboarding once so I was hoping the foam pits would be a place to experiment without injury. Plua they are running big discounts now.

But all that blows now as I broke my finger surfing the swell ahead of Hurricane Sandy last week so I am out of any major sh*t for a few weeks. 

Still may hit Killington out here with the new storm but likely will just chill for a few weeks. Argh!!!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

BruceWard said:


> On Woodward, I'm old and already broke my neck snowboarding once so I was hoping the foam pits would be a place to experiment without injury. Plua they are running big discounts now.
> 
> But all that blows now as I broke my finger surfing the swell ahead of Hurricane Sandy last week so I am out of any major sh*t for a few weeks.
> 
> Still may hit Killington out here with the new storm but likely will just chill for a few weeks. Argh!!!


You don't really want to hit up Killy or Snow with all man made snow.

Woodward looks good. If you go let me know


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Trip Cancelled*

Indeed, 'cept man-made beats dirt  

At this point, I'm very hopeful there is a natural snow blast later this week in VT but we'll see. Likely wont try for Copper till 2013 but depends on my recovery period.


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

BruceWard said:


> On Woodward, I'm old and already broke my neck snowboarding once so I was hoping the foam pits would be a place to experiment without injury. Plua they are running big discounts now.
> 
> But all that blows now as I broke my finger surfing the swell ahead of Hurricane Sandy last week so I am out of any major sh*t for a few weeks.
> 
> Still may hit Killington out here with the new storm but likely will just chill for a few weeks. Argh!!!


That sucks on the broken finger...there's a storm coming through Friday and Saturday. Hopefully, it should open the door on more storm.


----------

